# JVC Enters the UHD Market with a 65-Inch Display for $2,000



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Over the last several years nearly every television manufacturer has jumped on the 4K bandwagon. Some have abandoned old standby technologies to accommodate 4K, while others are simply forgoing forays into newer technologies (such as OLED)…all to accommodate a push into a segment that is predicted to explode. Of course, this is all generally good news for consumers. The downside is that the industry is forcing the obsolescence of expensive 720p and 1080p sets hanging on the walls of homes from shore to shore. The upside is that companies are now competing, and competition (paired with aging of a technology) means that prices will drop.









_The JVC DM65USR features 5 HDMI Ports and a 240Hz refresh rate._​

Last week, an old standby in the industry (JVC) announced it is poised to release a new 65-inch 4K display for the low price of $1,999 MSRP. To be technical, the set is a JVC branded unit produced by a Taiwanese company named AmTran Video. If you’re scratching head and drawing a blank on that name, you’re probably not alone. AmTran is contract television manufacturer that’s widely known for making Vizio displays. For JVC, the move to AmTran happened over three years when the company decided to pull its business from another outside manufacturer.

The new Diamond Series Ultra HDJVC DM65USR should hit American streets at month’s end. According to Gregg Tar at Twice, JVC will also launch a 55-inch and 85-inch version of the same television. Twice also reports that AmTran thinks JVC’s inaugural 4K model has enough bells and whistles (paired with affordability) to lure customers into 4K ownership.

The DM65USR has a decent range of features, including direct LED backlighting, 10-bit color, and advanced dynamic contrast (50,000,000:1 contrast ratio). AmTran says that the set’s local dimming system offers “scene-by-scene” adjustment to further enhance black levels. Sports fans will appreciate the DM65USR’s 240Hz refresh rate, while everyone will enjoy the set’s built-in HD upscaling capabilities.

On the connectivity side, the DM65USR features five HDMI inputs (one HDMI 1.4, four HDMI 2.0 with HDCP 2.2 content protection). AmTran says that onboard HDMI-Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) will allow users to control up to 15 compatible devices including a Roku Streaming Stick. Buyers will receive a free Roku Stick bundled with the set.


----------

